# N5 Firmware v2.6



## JPH (Dec 8, 2008)

*N5 Firmware v2.6 *
Fixes NDS #2849, #2894, #2948, #2906



A new firmware update for the N5 DS flashcart has been released.
In the update, problems with the following NDS releases have been fixed:
NDS #2849 - Yes! Precure 5 Go Go Zenin Shu Go! Dream Festival (Japan) (Caravan)
NDS #2894 - Rubik's World (USA) (Xenophobia)
NDS #2948 - The Naked Brothers Band (USA) (Xenophobia)
NDS #2906 - Star Wars The Clone Wars: Jedi Alliance (USA) (Xenophobia)



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> v1.26 kernel has solved the problem as follows
> 
> 1:solved the problem that 2849£¬2894£¬2948 can't paly on the platform.
> 
> 2:solved the problem that 2906 can be black screen. before update the kernel ,please format TF card.


Apparently you should re-format your card before updating to this newest firmware version.






 Download





 N5 DS Website



Discuss


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm actually starting to like the N5 Team.


----------



## Covarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Wait... Isn't N5 an R4 clone? New firmwares after R4 team stopped comes as kind of a surprise to me.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 8, 2008)

SEE! I TOLD YOU IT WAS A GOOD IDEA TO SWAP R4 FIRMWARE WITH N5 BUT NOOOO NONE OF U BELIEVED ME U ALL CALLED ME CRAZY! CRAZY! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 8, 2008)

i wonder if it possible since the firmware is clone and it might give loading and some other issues for the r4


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 8, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i wonder if it possible since the firmware is clone and it might give loading and some other issues for the r4



it is, you just like change the code(check the post i had for more detail)


----------

